# Loaded baked potato soup



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

So weather is cooling off some and whats better then a nice warm hearty soup? I made an AMAZING loaded baked potato soup and best thing is it takes the same amount of time and a bit LESS effort then making homemade mashed potatos.

*3-4 lbs potatos*
*1 small onion*
chop potatos to good size bites/chunks dice up onions put all in good size soup/stock pot cover with JUST ENOUGH water to cook the potatos (like barely go to top of potatos but don't fully submerge them) then "liberally" salt and pepper to your liking. Cook until potatos are fork tender.

Then add
*1/2 stick butter*
*1 small (8oz) container sour cream*
*1 small container cream cheese (the chive and onion flavor works AWESOME)*
*1 can cream soup (generally cream of chicken but cream of mushroom or celery would work depending on your taste)*

Just stir the previous ingredients in and you are done with the soup.
It will be a thicker chowder type consistancy if you want it thinner feel free to add some milk or heavy cream. 

Serve into bowls and top with what you like personal preferance is shredded cheddar chopped scallions (green onions) and chopped bacon YUMM!

This time I expected to share some soup with Jinx so I cut the onion way back and used regular cream cheese so she could have some.

Tonight we curled up on the couch to watch a movie with a bowl of soup for me for dinner and a small bowl (complete with cheese and bacon) for Jinx for a snack. In fairness she hasn't been eating lately because of a bad run in with pano and just now getting her appetite back she ate her dinner so figured a bit of spoiling was warranted.. of course everyone knows nothing fixes you up like homemade soup from mom :wub:

And of course nothing is complete without pictures first one was with my camera second one of Jinxs bowl is a bad picture taken on my phone but couldn't leave her out of the thread lol.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Do you deliver? I'll PM my address. LOL!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol hmmm might be a way to make some extra money figure out how to ship homemade soups? I love this stuff from restaurants and this recipe far exceeds anything I've ever ordered.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey, I'm gonna try this!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I couldn't get my spoon thru the computer screen to take a taste, but I have to say it looks delicious. Yum. 

Thanks for sharing, hubby is the cook,will have to have him give it a try.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Thanks for sharing, hubby is the cook,will have to have him give it a try.


*Sigh* Some people get ALL the luck!!

Soup looks and sounds yummy. Baked potato soup is my FAVORITE! I'm going to have to give this a try!! Thanks for posting!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL! I thought this was a dog recipe.


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

Sounds delicious!!!
Stupid question...do you drain the potatos after cooking?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yumm, Potato soup.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks everyone... LOL blackpuppy if you ask Jinx she keeps trying to make it her recipe she loves it.

Karen no you do not drain the potatos which is why you don't want a TON of water because then you will have a real soupy watered down soup just barey go to the top of the potatos and then after they are fork tender add the other stuff and your done.. easy peasy!


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

You need to open up a restaurant! That looks so professional!! (the presentation of it)


----------



## mygsdandme (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank you Holmeshx2! I am going to save this recipe for a cold rainy day.
Right now we are still in the high 80's-90's. I hate it!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

You're welcome.. I love non-recipe recipes where you dont have to sit there and measure forever you can just memorize it make changes as you want etc.. Our days have been crazy one day 85 next day 57 then following day in the 80s again next day in the 50's (actually has been happening every other day) I've held off sickness as long as I can but not sure how long I can hold off with these crazy temps lol.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh man!! Looks and sounds sooo good!! I'm going to have to try this!  Though I'll skip on the bacon since I'm a vegetarian and even I don't think veggie bacon would be a good substitute in this situation. LOL!! Going to have to give the babies a bit too!!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm making this for dinner one night this week. I am very excited!! 

How many does this recipe serve? Hoping for leftovers.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe....yumm!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Not real sure how many it serves but it filled a nice size stock pot I know for sure I ate about 5 or 6 bowls and then finally had to freeze some. I'l try to explain a bit better if you buy a boxed pot and pan set you always get a few skillets normally a skillet with a straight edge a few inches deep like 2 small sauce pans then the big deep pot with handles on both sides.. that big pot was completely full with soup and like I said it's thick like chowder like so you can use some milk to thin it out and of course give a bit more if you need or add more potatos and water then just a few extra scoops of the cream cheese and sour cream u should be good to go. It's more of a "non recipe" type recipe since you can change it as you'd like. Forwarning you though this stuff sticks to the ribs lol. After a regular bowl of it I'm dead for a number of hours and normally soup doesn't touch me.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm making this RIGHT NOW!! I'll let you know how it turns out!


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

*WOOF WOOF WOOF*

Want to adopt a big dog ?? I come with my own spoon - LOL.

Looks yummy & way less fussy than other recipies I've tried - thanks for sharing !!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, the soup was a hit! Although I did add too much water and it wasn't quite the chowder that yours was...but I'll do better next time! Awesome recipe! Will definitely make it again! Thanks again for posting!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That looks AWESOME!!! I am going to try it this week for sure!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

It is seriously time to delete that picture. I gain weight every time I look at it. LOL!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

aww you dont like my picture? lol I have so much leftover because I had to make a second batch so the sour cream and stuff didn't expire so I have a nice stash in the freezer for now. So gad people are trying it I love easy quick recipes and this one takes literally as much effort and time as homemade mashed potatos. The water is easy to over do it on you want parts of the potatos sticking out of the water you can add some more milk or cream after cooking but you cant take away the liquid so less is better in this case.

Anyone else make this yet would love to hear how it turned out and also any variations people made (Im always tweaking recipes)


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Actually.....I LOVE the picture. It's just toooo tempting. HA!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I made this, froze some of the leftovers and have been heating up the rest for my husband's lunch. I also added a bit more water than I should have, but I made the recipe a bit more heart healthy by using reduced fat cream cheese, fat free sour cream, and reduced fat cream soup. I also used less butter than it called for, and used Smart Balance instead of real butter. It was DELICIOUS!!!

Holmeshx2, I shared this recipe with my MIL, and also on the other GSD forum. Don't worry, I gave you credit for it! 

Thanks for the recipe, it will be one I make again!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

yeah I used the 98% fat free soup and I have forgotten the butter all together before still worked great and while you can easily do the fat free stuff I HATE fat free cream cheese and sour cream so definitely dont use them lol. Glad you liked it sure if you made it with too much water you could probably use another pot and cook up some more potatos then mix in with it to help make it heartier again.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I bought all the ingredients, then my son's surgery (shoulder surgery this afternoon) ended up being until after 6pm so we stopped by McD's 
Tomorrow's the day!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

mmmm McD's sounds soo good right now. I have this sick obsession with dipping their fries in their tartar sauce. Only get it like twice a year or so but enjoy it when I do lol. What I love about this recipe is it takes like a half hour or so to make super quick and easy I love it.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I had a McRib...!!! :naughty me:


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Just made this today for a potluck at work. Went over well...everyone is asking for the recipe  Thanks a ton! I did but the bacon in with the soup though and not on top...I am lazy


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

lol glad you enjoyed this thing works awesome for potlucks cheap to make bunch and simple plus stays great in a crock pot. I mix my bacon in the bowl anyways it just looks prettier on top lol. Actually you just put the cheese bacon and scallions in bowls and let them all put it on the top themselves lol


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

Enjoyed this soup for dinner tonight (with a couple changes to work with the ingredients I had)...and omg SO GOOD!!!!!


----------

